# Apa



## Heinz57Shooter

any word on the king cobra lookin for new bow looks pretty sweet
Thanks


----------



## sagitarius

I just got mine on Thursday. So far I have only had a chance to shoot it in the basement, but it seems pretty sweet. I can't wait to see what it'll do at longer ranges and what kind of speed I'll get. I'll let you know.

One piece of advice, be sure of your draw length. I ordered mine at 30" because that is what I was shooting my Commander at. Apparently I am a little overdrawn at 30", and the Cobra wouldn't let me away with it like the Commander would. I have a spot on my arm with very little skin left now. But, I have the 29" mods in it now and all seems to be well.


----------



## whitetailnut

Don't know anything about the king cobra, but I picked up my new viper friday. Man, I love that thing.


----------



## canuck10-56

should be getting my shop bows this week or early next week ,I'll let ya know


----------



## ingoldarchery

Got our shop bows in last week, King Cobra, MX 1, Viper. The King Cobra is awesome, rock solid wall, draws very smooth and easy, shoots great. The MX 1 is very similar , have not played with viper yet but will soon.
These bows are very quiet for speed bows.


----------



## Crashman

My buddies King Cobra stats.........

29", 63 lbs, 315 grain arrow, 342fps. 

He is pretty pleased!!

My MX1 stats........

27", 63 lbs, 390 grain arrow, 285fps OR 315 grain arrow, 319fps

I am pretty pleased!!


----------



## canuck10-56

King Cobra 27.5" dl, 62#, 408 grn. arrow 286 fps. I think I should be getting a tad bit more but I'm still just trying to get the stings settled. I haven't really timed or tweeked it yet.


----------



## Heinz57Shooter

thanks for the reply guys still doing some research and a place to purchase the closest i ve found is in the Soo
Gary


----------



## Chako

I have had my MX1 since the 19 of last month..but haven't had a chance to shoot it yet with work and then falling sick to some super bug of a head cold.

Here is a link to some of the photos I have posted in the general archery forum.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=903721&highlight=black+mamba


----------



## YoGGi

*Crime*



Chako said:


> I have had my MX1 since the 19 of last month..but haven't had a chance to shoot it yet with work and then falling sick to some super bug of a head cold.
> 
> Here is a link to some of the photos I have posted in the general archery forum.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=903721&highlight=black+mamba


It's a crime to have a bow like this and keep it idle.


----------



## Crashman

Chako said:


> I have had my MX1 since the 19 of last month..but haven't had a chance to shoot it yet with work and then falling sick to some super bug of a head cold.
> 
> Here is a link to some of the photos I have posted in the general archery forum.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=903721&highlight=black+mamba


Send it to me, I can shoot left hand, or I can learn for a bow like that!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Chako

Just a series of bad luck at the moment. Too much work, not enough time. When I can get time, I was out of action for a week due to a severe head cold.

It will get shot very soon. That I promise.


----------



## rickd300mag

*Mx1*

Took my new MX1 to the local archery shop this weekend...whole bunch of "wows" and "where can I get one?" I, for one, am thoroughly impressed with this bow. So are a bunch of other folks. I think I'm the first kid on the block to have one, at least in my part of Colorado.


----------



## cheaplaughs

*apa*

the bows are nice to shoot.does the knife sharpener work well.


----------



## Pierre Couture

cheaplaughs said:


> the bows are nice to shoot.does the knife sharpener work well.


It probably does a pretty good job for touch-ups, like it would for a broadhead, but I wouldn't rely exclusively on it to sharpen your knife.


----------



## Keyser Soze

these bows have always insterested me b/c they are ddeffinately outside the bow. My problem, no dealers nearby so I would be buying cold turkey. Also I am single cam kinda guy and pretty afraid of the dualies. How would an MX2 compare to say a Switchbacks draw cycle???


----------



## Crashman

Keyser Soze said:


> these bows have always insterested me b/c they are ddeffinately outside the bow. My problem, no dealers nearby so I would be buying cold turkey. Also I am single cam kinda guy and pretty afraid of the dualies. How would an MX2 compare to say a Switchbacks draw cycle???


Draw cycle will be a bit stiffer than a SB but you will get a lot more energy out of the MX2. If you prefer the single cam, check out the Viper, Boa, or Python X. 

www.apaarchery.com


----------



## rickd300mag

*Mx1*


----------



## rickd300mag

*Mx1*

OOPS! Forgot to add text. 80 lb limbs, Ripcord rest, Octane quiver, Spot Hogg 5 pin sight. Shooting Easton 400 FMJ's and 125 Gr. G5 Montec.:darkbeer:


----------



## GodOfTheSms

**

Nice kat!

i like the "Knife" sharpening tool also!!! #1



Chako said:


> I have had my MX1 since the 19 of last month..but haven't had a chance to shoot it yet with work and then falling sick to some super bug of a head cold.
> 
> Here is a link to some of the photos I have posted in the general archery forum.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=903721&highlight=black+mamba


----------



## canuck10-56

Well I got a chance to work on the King Cobra today and here are the final numbers.

ATA 34 1/16
B.H. 5 1/16
28" mod -- adj to 27" true draw.
62.68 #
D-loop only thing on string ( I don't shoot with a peep)
410 grn. arrow
Avg. speed 292 fps.

For a short brace bow it's as accurate as can be , I was shooting 4" groups @ 60 yrds. in a light wind . Noise level is more than acceptable for a speed bow. The only things I wish was different is it's top heavy , this is not really noticeably at full draw but I still wish it had better balance and would like it to be about a 1/2 pound lighter. I personally think the VX cams draw a little nicer than the older style cams.
Just my $.02 worth :cheers:


----------



## Black Mamba

canuck10-56 said:


> 28" mod -- adj to 27" true draw.


What does it mean? You have 28" DL module (number 5) and instead is true AMO DL 27"?


----------



## GodOfTheSms

Black Mamba said:


> What does it mean? You have 28" DL module (number 5) and instead is true AMO DL 27"?


Exactly. True DL is always about 1-3/4" less! Approx..


----------



## canuck10-56

Most bows companies of today add 1 inch draw length. If you measure from the inner most portion of the grip to the string at full draw you will find it is approximately 1" shorter than the stated draw length mods. Depending on the company this varies and some times quite a bit . My true draw length measures 27" , so when I measure the DL of bows I simply buy a 28" DL bow then twist the string longer or shorter to be 27" . Hope that makes sense . I don't understand why bow companies don't sell their bows at true draw lengths it would take a lot of confusion out of things.


----------



## Pierre Couture

canuck10-56 said:


> Most bows companies of today add 1 inch draw length. If you measure from the inner most portion of the grip to the string at full draw you will find it is approximately 1" shorter than the stated draw length mods. Depending on the company this varies and some times quite a bit . My true draw length measures 27" , so when I measure the DL of bows I simply buy a 28" DL bow then twist the string longer or shorter to be 27" . Hope that makes sense . I don't understand why bow companies don't sell their bows at true draw lengths it would take a lot of confusion out of things.


You have to remember that in the early days of AMO, arrows rarely were cut to fit precisely to that measurement (e.g. the length at full draw to the innermost portion of the bow handle), in order to accomodate broadheads on a traditional recurve for example. That 1 and 3/4 inch addition still fits on some bows, but has been somewhat shortened on others...


----------



## canuck10-56

yes I do understand that , I think it's time to update bow standards to match what is currently being marketed . It would certainly help new archers.


----------



## GodOfTheSms

*Bows...*

I love archery but! i think its getting a little out of control on the price!!! I reverted to buying a PSE this year cause it was an "affordable" alternative...

I cant justify spending 1600$ on a bow! i think before they start to change they way it works they need to lower there dam prices... The sport of archery is not Growing as it should! and when i mention to someone they need to spend 2500$+ just on equipment, that hasn't justified practice time and other tournament costs... they ask me if i am insane!

Lower the prices so everyone can participate! this will allow everyone to have fun and enjoy the amazing sport.

For hunting this year i'm converting to xbow. Full Excal package is 462$can how can i buy a good quality hunting bow at that cost with everyhting. Can't!


----------



## Stickchuker

rickd300mag said:


> View attachment 571509


How does it shoot with the Posten on it? I am thinking about one for mine.


----------



## Black Mamba

Hey guys!
There's a lot of confusion about DL.
I'd like to know if APA DL module is an AMO DL.
For exemple if I' ve a Black Mamba MX1 with DL module number 3 (27" from APA bow specs) what does it mean? 27" is AMO DL or true DL or what?
I know for other brands cam DL module is ALWAYS an AMO DL!
Why would APA have to define a different DL for its cams?


----------



## Crashman

Thanks for the illustration Black Mamba, very informative. I believe APA uses AMO draw length measurement techniques, however, I do find them a little long. I do not suggest twisting cables and strings to change draw length more than approx 0.125", we have different draw length mods for that. Also, twisting strings and cables too much will likely end up with the bow out of spec for brace height and axle length which will greatly impeed the performance of your bow. If you did a check across all the popular bows in the industry, I would be surprised if any of the bows matched exactly for the same specified draw length.


----------



## canuck10-56

I think AMO is to determine arrow length more than anything else , very few bow measure 1.75" past the inner most part of the grip anymore.. APA mods are actually quite precise , My 28" mod measured a true draw of 27.125 so I adjusted the strings and cables accordingly to 27" + my D-loop puts my draw right were I want and need it.


----------



## VitalSpot

Stickchuker said:


> How does it shoot with the Posten on it? I am thinking about one for mine.


I had one of those whole posten systems... Front rod side bars .. Vbar.. i would try it before you BUY it!!!

i was really displeased with the weight / Shock absorption of the stabilizers. It was just really heavy all around! 

They sort of look nice on a pic... but once you have it on your bow its not the same thing.. The finishing was alright also!! but you could see the paint inside which wasn't so great. The outside was nice but when you looked into the holes...

i dont want to sound negative or bashing Mr Jim, his craftsmanship is really cool and i know he's got his name out... But i cant be without my doinkers!!! they are just far and above. And beleive you ME! i have tried all the Stabilizers, Easton AVR / Beiter (Complete set) / Doinker / Posten / Some Aluminium older model Eastons and even a Doinker with a Doughnut!

Your better off getting something a little more expensive like FUZE or Doinker Hunter if its for hunting and if its for Target Stick to what is tried and true! Doinker Elite!

Good luck


----------



## Engine10

I was a bit disappointed to see all mention of the Black Mamba X-1 removed from the APA site, went there to compare new models and it's gone. Hoped they would at least have a link to previous products. 
I really like the bow but I guess the 5-1/2" brace height is not popular. Does the 6-1/2" brace on the MX-1 make much of a difference?
If so, enough improvment to consider a change in equipment?

At 62#'s 28"DL and 370 gr. arrow my X-1 shoots right at 300 fps.


----------



## Black Mamba

canuck10-56 said:


> I think AMO is to determine arrow length more than anything else , very few bow measure 1.75" past the inner most part of the grip anymore.. APA mods are actually quite precise , My 28" mod measured a true draw of 27.125 so I adjusted the strings and cables accordingly to 27" + my D-loop puts my draw right were I want and need it.


I'm sorry canuck10-56 but I can understand! When you say "a true draw of 27.125" what do you mean? The distance from pivot point to nock grove measured at full draw? If it's so you have an AMO DL of 27.125"+1.75"=28.875". But you says your cam calls 28" so I guess your bow is probably out of specs! Did you control ATA and BH? Are they in specs?
I think if cam calls 28" you must have 28" AMO DL that is 28"-1.75"=26.25" true DL (from pivot point to nock grove at full draw).
This is how AMO standard defines DL for compound bow and I guess the same way how APA defines DL mods for its bows!
I hope it's so otherwise I'll have bad surprises when I'll receive my MX1!


----------



## Black Mamba

Crashman said:


> Thanks for the illustration Black Mamba, very informative. I believe APA uses AMO draw length measurement techniques, however, I do find them a little long. I do not suggest twisting cables and strings to change draw length more than approx 0.125", we have different draw length mods for that. Also, twisting strings and cables too much will likely end up with the bow out of spec for brace height and axle length which will greatly impeed the performance of your bow. If you did a check across all the popular bows in the industry, I would be surprised if any of the bows matched exactly for the same specified draw length.


Hi Crashman!
You have a MX1 and you say your DL is 27".
What's the number of your mods? It would have to be 3 (from APA specs datasheet).
Please could you measure true DL (from pivot point to nock grove at full draw), BH and ATA of your bow? This could be very useful to clear up how APA defines its DL mods!
Thank you very much!


----------



## rickd300mag

*Mx1*

Black Mamba:

Did you finally get your MX1?


----------



## canuck10-56

My King Cobra has a #5 mod. which by that spec sheet is a 28" draw bow . When you measure from pivot point in the grip to the nock throat it measured 27.125 , I add a few twist to get it to 27" . ATA is bang on @ 34" BH is bang on @ 5 1/16.


----------



## canuck10-56

Black Mamba see what I mean about draw lengths being all screwed up .I just measured all the bows in my shop and from pivot point to the front of the shelf measure between 1" and 1.5" with only 1 bow measuring 1.75". When someone comes in the shop to buy a bow I'll measure their true draw add 1 " and it is extremely close to being right on. A person with a 27" true draw would order a 28" bow. From that point I would measure the bow at full draw to make sure it is equal the their true draw and then adjust it until the customer is happy. This is why I'm saying ditch the AMO crap and start measuring DL by true draw. It wouldn't matter what bow company you would by from ( lets say 28" draw) if the pivot point to the nock throat is 28" whether it had side plates or full grip you would know that from pivot to nock throat would be 28".


----------



## Black Mamba

canuck10-56 said:


> My King Cobra has a #5 mod. which by that spec sheet is a 28" draw bow . When you measure from pivot point in the grip to the nock throat it measured 27.125 , I add a few twist to get it to 27" . ATA is bang on @ 34" BH is bang on @ 5 1/16.


:mg: :mg: :mg:


----------



## Black Mamba

rickd300mag said:


> Black Mamba:
> 
> Did you finally get your MX1?


It looks to be on the way!


----------



## Black Mamba

canuck10-56 said:


> This is why I'm saying ditch the AMO crap and start measuring DL by true draw.


I can't see any difference. AMO DL is true DL+1.75". It's a problem to be rigorous in measurements.
You can define AMO DL= TRUE DL but if then you make bow with 1" tollerance on TRUE DL what do you work out?


----------



## Chako

Is this really an issue with people? When I ordered one, I asked for a 29" draw length. Should I care what the draw length module is so long as its where I want it to be for my proper anchor point?


----------



## Crashman

chako said:


> is this really an issue with people? When i ordered one, i asked for a 29" draw length. Should i care what the draw length module is so long as its where i want it to be for my proper anchor point?



exactly!!


----------



## K45

Impressive - Just recieved my MX1 - 29" @ 80 # 404 gr arrow 343 FPS
My AlphaMax 32 - 29 " @ 70# same arrow 300 FPS
The Alphamax is definitely quieter though.


----------



## champus

*speed and draw length*

I got my King Cobra today.
All in all APA did a good job.
Nice machine work and good dipping.

I ordered this bow with 30" dl, this is a true dl of 28,25".
This is AMO standard.
I got this bow with a true dl of 29" this are 30,75" AMO.
The sticker say 356 fps, my measured speed was 344fps.
If I substract the too long dl, the true speed is 336,5 fps. 
Not bad but not impressive at 5" brace hight.

This bow had a peak weight ( out of the bow ) of 65,6#, maybe APA measured this bow with this draw weight and the too long dl, than the sticker for the speed could be correct.


----------



## champus

I forgot to say, that I used exact 60#.


----------



## cath8r

Champus, your findings make sense. That has been an old trick for alot of the speed bows from all companies, cheat the draw length numbers a little long to pick up speed. 
I think this problem of bows fitting properly has been exacerbated by some well meaning but unknowledgable shops setting customers up with ill fitting bows. Guy comes in and orders a bow. They determine his draw length by using the wing span method, or that stupic arrow to your chest with your arms extended out etc. etc. They 'determine' his/her draw length without putting a low poundage compound in the persons hand while setting up good form to measure off of. They come up with a draw length number, order the bow, the bow shows up 3/4" long from AMO specs, new shooter and unknowing shop roll with it, make the bow close, shooter shoots ok with bow thats usually 2" too long, shooter hands over $1000.00, develops target panic cuz the bow doesn't fit, loses 3 deer that hunting season, quits archery and sells the bow to another guy to repeat the process. 
I think that unfortunately issues with draw length and other bow company shortcomings are over looked and unreported and the manufacturer isn't aware that they are doing anything wrong. Not picking on APA in particular as I've seen it with all manufacturers. 
Shop owners have to use and respect the AMO draw length method (true draw plus 1 3/4")and call all companies out when a bow shows up out of spec and accept nothing less. 
The future of the sport has suffered from this problem. Bad fitting bows lead to TP and causes more people to quit archery and wound animals than any other factor, in my opinion. 
And thats my rant for the day....


----------



## Crashman

cath8r said:


> Champus, your findings make sense. That has been an old trick for alot of the speed bows from all companies, cheat the draw length numbers a little long to pick up speed.
> I think this problem of bows fitting properly has been exacerbated by some well meaning but unknowledgable shops setting customers up with ill fitting bows. Guy comes in and orders a bow. They determine his draw length by using the wing span method, or that stupic arrow to your chest with your arms extended out etc. etc. They 'determine' his/her draw length without putting a low poundage compound in the persons hand while setting up good form to measure off of. They come up with a draw length number, order the bow, the bow shows up 3/4" long from AMO specs, new shooter and unknowing shop roll with it, make the bow close, shooter shoots ok with bow thats usually 2" too long, shooter hands over $1000.00, develops target panic cuz the bow doesn't fit, loses 3 deer that hunting season, quits archery and sells the bow to another guy to repeat the process.
> I think that unfortunately issues with draw length and other bow company shortcomings are over looked and unreported and the manufacturer isn't aware that they are doing anything wrong. Not picking on APA in particular as I've seen it with all manufacturers.
> Shop owners have to use and respect the AMO draw length method (true draw plus 1 3/4")and call all companies out when a bow shows up out of spec and accept nothing less.
> The future of the sport has suffered from this problem. Bad fitting bows lead to TP and causes more people to quit archery and wound animals than any other factor, in my opinion.
> And thats my rant for the day....


I agree with what you have said here. Too much emphasis is put on selling the bow and accessories and not enough on teaching how to shoot properly.


----------



## Black Mamba

champus said:


> I got my King Cobra today.
> All in all APA did a good job.
> Nice machine work and good dipping.
> 
> I ordered this bow with 30" dl, this is a true dl of 28,25".
> This is AMO standard.
> I got this bow with a true dl of 29" this are 30,75" AMO.
> The sticker say 356 fps, my measured speed was 344fps.
> If I substract the too long dl, the true speed is 336,5 fps.
> Not bad but not impressive at 5" brace hight.
> 
> This bow had a peak weight ( out of the bow ) of 65,6#, maybe APA measured this bow with this draw weight and the too long dl, than the sticker for the speed could be correct.


Did you use a 300 grains arrow?
Do you have weights on the string? (D-loop, nocking points, peep sight, etc...)


----------



## Black Mamba

champus said:


> This bow had a peak weight ( out of the bow ) of 65,6#, maybe APA measured this bow with this draw weight and the too long dl, than the sticker for the speed could be correct.


What do you mean? With bolts all screwed in do you measure 65.6# instead 60#?


----------



## champus

Black Mamba said:


> Did you use a 300 grains arrow?
> Do you have weights on the string? (D-loop, nocking points, peep sight, etc...)


Yes, I used a 300 grain arrow.
Weights on the string are installed.
There is/was a metal nock point on the string.

This bow was out of the box and the and I've only done the timing, because it was not correct about half an inch.


----------



## champus

Black Mamba said:


> What do you mean? With bolts all screwed in do you measure 65.6# instead 60#?


Yes Sir, out of the box the bow had 65,6#.

I did yesterday a new measurement under the following conditions.:

Draw weight 65,6#
Draw lenth ( true ) 29"
Arrow weight 300 grain

The measurements were done with a shooting machine and with a light barrier chrono.

The speed was 352 fps, not far away form what the sticker says for this bow ( 356fps ).
So, now we have 5,6 # too much so I have to subtract for each # 1,5fps.
Now we have 343,6fps.
The dl is 0,75" too long, so I have to substract 7,5fps, we have now 336,1 fps.
To compare this bow with the HOYT AM35 we have to subtract again 20 fps because of the brace hight. Now we are at 316,1 fps.
Maybe we can gain by tuning the bow 10 more feet but this is far away from the advertised "up to 363fps ". 
Okay, they don't advertise 363 fps IBO but the normal consumer will think that the tests were done under IBO conditions.

I don't want to bash APA, I know that many other companies have problems with doing the speed tests under IBO conditions too.
Speed sells !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## champus

I was wrong.

APA advertises "up to 362fps IBO" on their website.


----------



## cath8r

So the bow arrived with a AMO draw length of 30 3/4"? 
3/4" over the specified draw length. 
Unfortunately this is not uncommon. Return the bow and tell them this is not what you ordered or tune it to where it belongs, then test it and see where the speed ends up. That 10fps per inch of draw length is an approximation. Some bows gain 10fps per inch others only gain 4 or 5. 
Set the bow at 60# and shoot your 300 grain arrow. Then tell us what speed you got. I really hope you didn't void your warranty by publicly stating you shot the bow at less than 5 grains per pound at 65.6# and that 300 gr arrow.


----------



## Reed

ironicaly when using OT2, with setup. 29"60lbs and 300 grain arrow wiht only the nock on the string, it comes out at 344


----------



## Reed

champus said:


> I got my King Cobra today.
> All in all APA did a good job.
> Nice machine work and good dipping.
> 
> I ordered this bow with 30" dl, this is a true dl of 28,25".
> This is AMO standard.
> I got this bow with a true dl of 29" this are 30,75" AMO.
> The sticker say 356 fps, my measured speed was 344fps.
> If I substract the too long dl, the true speed is 336,5 fps.
> Not bad but not impressive at 5" brace hight.
> 
> This bow had a peak weight ( out of the bow ) of 65,6#, maybe APA measured this bow with this draw weight and the too long dl, than the sticker for the speed could be correct.


just checking it does have the #6 mod on it right?


----------



## champus

cath8r said:


> So the bow arrived with a AMO draw length of 30 3/4"?
> 3/4" over the specified draw length.
> Unfortunately this is not uncommon. Return the bow and tell them this is not what you ordered or tune it to where it belongs, then test it and see where the speed ends up. That 10fps per inch of draw length is an approximation. Some bows gain 10fps per inch others only gain 4 or 5.
> Set the bow at 60# and shoot your 300 grain arrow. Then tell us what speed you got. I really hope you didn't void your warranty by publicly stating you shot the bow at less than 5 grains per pound at 65.6# and that 300 gr arrow.


Yes, the bow arrived with an AMO dl of 30 3/4.
I turned down the bow to 60# ( 30 3/4" dl ) and I got 344fps with an 300 grain arrow.
I don't care about the warranty, the bow was bought only for the speed test.
In my experience the range for one inch of dl is between 8 and 12 fps.


----------



## champus

Reed said:


> just checking it does have the #6 mod on it right?


The bow have the mod #7.


----------



## champus

Reed said:


> ironicaly when using OT2, with setup. 29"60lbs and 300 grain arrow wiht only the nock on the string, it comes out at 344


And?
The bow spec sheet says 356 fps and this speed I nearly got with 65,6# and a 300 grain arrow.
So with 5,6# less I got 344fps and this is not a calculated number this speed was measured.


----------



## champus

Okay, I checked the bow specs and found that the string and the cables were too long.
I twisted them to the specs on the sticker which is placed at the lower limb.
Maybe APA should use other strings and cables ( Vapor Trail ), I think that the bow was in the specs before shipping.

Now I got the following results.:

Dw 61,6#
Dl ( true ) 28,75" 
Bh 4,92"
ATA 34"

The measured speed is now, with 60#, 28,75" true dl and a 300 grain arrow, 342 fps.
If I subtract now 5 fps for the half inch of too long dl, I'll have 337 fps.
Because this test was done only with 60#, we can add 5 fps.
342 fps with 5" brace hight and 70#, not bad but nothing spectacular!

The DFC is comfortable and pretty constant. 
I can say nothing about the shooting comfort like the hand shock, .........., because 28,75" dl is 2,25" too long for me.
Fixed in the shooting machine the bow was not loud.
I like the King Cobra limb pockets, APA can use the same riser and limbs for different brace hights, clever idea.

Question:
What are the 2 small drillings near the shelf for?
And for what can I use the drilling under the cable rod?


----------



## Reed

champus said:


> The bow have the mod #7.


on the APA web sight the #7 is the 30" draw for the king cobra


----------



## Reed

champus said:


> Okay, I checked the bow specs and found that the string and the cables were too long.*what were they, 55 7/16 and 35 7/16?*
> I twisted them to the specs on the sticker which is placed at the lower limb.
> Maybe APA should use other strings and cables ( Vapor Trail ), I think that the bow was in the specs before shipping.*you have no way of knowing this it is only speculation*
> 
> Now I got the following results.:
> 
> Dw 61,6#
> Dl ( true ) 28,75"
> Bh 4,92"
> ATA 34"
> 
> The measured speed is now, with 60#, 28,75" true dl and a 300 grain arrow, 342 fps.
> If I subtract now 5 fps for the half inch of too long dl, I'll have 337 fps.
> Because this test was done only with 60#, we can add 5 fps.
> 342 fps with 5" brace hight and 70#, not bad but nothing spectacular!
> *close to what I said:lol3:*
> 
> The DFC is comfortable and pretty constant.
> I can say nothing about the shooting comfort like the hand shock, .........., because 28,75" dl is 2,25" too long for me.
> Fixed in the shooting machine the bow was not loud.
> I like the King Cobra limb pockets, APA can use the same riser and limbs for different brace hights, clever idea.
> 
> Question:
> What are the 2 small drillings near the shelf for?
> And for what can I use the drilling under the cable rod?


*you can put he string stopper there *

my comments in red


----------



## champus

The string was 0,39" and the cabels were 0,2" too long.


----------



## champus

With the mod # 7 the King Cobra have about 30" from the front of the grip.
To get 30" AMO on my bow, the mod # 6.5 will be correct.


----------



## ingoldarchery

*King Cobra and MX 1*

Using APA's mod's for the draw length:

King Cobra 69Lbs
29.5 inch draw
370 grain arrow
368ft/sec

MX1 47Lbs
26 inch draw
270 grain arrow
292ft/sec

These bows did not come in spec out of the box but I put them into spec and tuned both of them. And they scream now and are silent.

The King Cobra was way out of spec, but the MX 1 was very close.

I think the problem with some of the shops that archers go to is that they don't check the equipment out to make sure they are in spec and tuned properly before they sell them. We don't let that happen here but we have more time as we are a small shop but we make sure the customer is satisfied before leaving or handing over $1000.00 for a bow.


----------



## hoody123

ingoldarchery said:


> Using APA's mod's for the draw length:
> 
> King Cobra 69Lbs
> 29.5 inch draw
> 370 grain arrow
> 368ft/sec
> 
> .


Wow, that's a pretty bold number given that you're .5" short of 30 and 25grains over 5gpp. That'd put IBO at what, somewhere in the mid to high 370s.... :zip:


----------



## cath8r

Thats Fast! APA's are impressive bows. They just strike me as a little 'gimmicky' with all of the little features built in, for my tastes. They are fast little machines though.


----------



## ingoldarchery

Last year Bowtech 82nd shot 360ft/sec at 65Lb, 30inch draw, 325 grain arrow and about 120 hours tinkering.


----------



## Chako

I sort of agree cath8r. However, the built in tool system isn't really noticeable. It blends right in and is very tastefully done. It is something I may never use, but its there if and when I do. For me, it is a feature that doesn’t get in the way or affect the bows looks. The hook fang is a fantastic idea. I know from shooting 3D in the forest back in the 90s that something like this is a better solution then hanging your bow off a limb by the upper cam/limb area, or worse yet, putting in on the ground for someone else to step on. The carrying handle is an idea that needed implementation sooner or later. 

They may seem gimmicky, but they are all very useful features.


----------



## ZarkSniper

You guyz are awsome:mg:


----------



## Reed

ingoldarchery said:


> Using APA's mod's for the draw length:
> 
> King Cobra 69Lbs
> 29.5 inch draw
> 370 grain arrow
> 368ft/sec
> 
> MX1 47Lbs
> 26 inch draw
> 270 grain arrow
> 292ft/sec
> 
> These bows did not come in spec out of the box but I put them into spec and tuned both of them. And they scream now and are silent.
> 
> The King Cobra was way out of spec, but the MX 1 was very close.
> 
> I think the problem with some of the shops that archers go to is that they don't check the equipment out to make sure they are in spec and tuned properly before they sell them. We don't let that happen here but we have more time as we are a small shop but we make sure the customer is satisfied before leaving or handing over $1000.00 for a bow.


can I have your chrono:mg:


----------



## Black Mamba

My seller told me my MX1 (27" - mod 3 I guess) has a true DL of 26.5" (from nock groove to pivot point). This means an AMO DL of 28.25".
I asked him to put in specs my bow before shipping.
He told me bow comes already tuned in factory by APA and a bit cam lean is normal! 
I think I'll spend a lot of time to put in specs my bow!
In my opinion it isn't serious when you pay more than 1000 € for a bow and you wait more than 3 months to receive it! 
My birth certificate say:
27"
60#
317 fps
arrow weight? (300 grains I guess)
If APA 27" DL is 28.25" AMO DL then I think this isn't a smoking bow! 
I hope to change idea!


----------



## K45

I dont know about all this draw lenght issue.
I ordered an 80 #, 29 " draw MX1 - Maybe a tad long - does what it is supposed to do -Launch an arrow quik & accurate.

Is it fast - I think so, by my chrono 875 gr. Grizzlystick safari - 238 FPS.
480 gr FMJ - 313 FPS.


----------



## Caper33

I was ready to order an mx1 tomorrow. I would like to know more about this draw length and speed issue. It seems like the draw lengths are a little long 1/2", anything longer than that must be out of spec, tune:dontknow:


----------



## Chako

A lot to do about nothing if you ask me.

I went to my local dealer and told them I wanted an MX1 lefty in target red flame 60# at 29" draw length. When I got it, it was at 29" draw. None of this draw length modules being wrong, needing to twist my string and cables, etc. It shipped exactly as I ordered it. None of this AMO confusion either.


----------



## Black Mamba

Chako said:


> A lot to do about nothing if you ask me.
> 
> I went to my local dealer and told them I wanted an MX1 lefty in target red flame 60# at 29" draw length. When I got it, it was at 29" draw. None of this draw length modules being wrong, needing to twist my string and cables, etc. It shipped exactly as I ordered it. None of this AMO confusion either.


Probably you was lucky or your dealer tuned your bow just he received it or, simply, who installed string and cables on your bow in factory checked it was in specs!


----------



## Chako

I was there when the dealer received it and opened it from its shipping box. It was bang on...which I reckon is the way it should come from the factory. With that said, after shooting it for a few hours, the strings and cables have settled down somewhat, and I have noticed a slight came alignment issue now. I will be bringing it back in for them to do some adjustments to tune it properly hopefully later this week.

The other issue that I had is that their cam lock press only comes with hunting bows. When I received my target bow, I was disappointed to note that there was no cam lock press feature, or a place to store the metal axle in the riser. A quick call to APA and they shipped me the cam lock axle (It was a feature I liked and wanted). The cams are the same so I can at least use the feature...but there is no handle storage for it. When I got my target bow, I was certain they shipped me last year’s riser model. If anyone out there have a target bow with a place to store the cam lock..I would be upset.

I am very pleased with the bow however.


----------



## Black Mamba

Chako said:


> The other issue that I had is that their cam lock press only comes with hunting bows. When I received my target bow, I was disappointed to note that there was no cam lock press feature, or a place to store the metal axle in the riser. A quick call to APA and they shipped me the cam lock axle (It was a feature I liked and wanted). The cams are the same so I can at least use the feature...but there is no handle storage for it. When I got my target bow, I was certain they shipped me last year’s riser model. If anyone out there have a target bow with a place to store the cam lock..I would be upset.


NO COMMENT!!! :mg:


----------



## Chako

I was informed that the feature did not come standard with target bows (They should have this on their web site somewhere). I can only assume that they feel that one would not need this neat feature in the field around a club house or inside an indoor range. I don't know. I am happy that I did get the pin. I don't find it all that hard to carry it in my quiver.


----------



## Black Mamba

Chako said:


> I was informed that the feature did not come standard with target bows (They should have this on their web site somewhere). I can only assume that they feel that one would not need this neat feature in the field around a club house or inside an indoor range. I don't know. I am happy that I did get the pin. I don't find it all that hard to carry it in my quiver.


It isn't true!
My MX1 in target Black will come with pin in its riser!


----------



## Chako

Ok now I am pissed. I will have to bring it back and have a nice talk with the local dealer. I paid for a 2009 and I better darn well get a 2009 riser.


----------



## rickd300mag

*Mx1*

Black Mamba:

You STILL haven't received your MX1?


----------



## nXXo

it is the centershot on the string of the king cobra


----------



## Black Mamba

rickd300mag said:


> Black Mamba:
> 
> You STILL haven't received your MX1?


No I haven't yet!
My dealer in Germany would have to ship it in next days!
I'm going crazy! I can't wait for it anymore! :frusty:


----------



## Chako

Update: Looks like I just bought the last of the older style risers. They just started to implement the cam lock feature in the riser just recently. I reckon I was a month too soon. APA has come good for it though. My local dealer talked to them and all it good again.


----------



## Black Mamba

*Finally I received my MX1*

Hey guys!
Finally I received my MX1. It is wonderful but I couldn't shoot it yet! 
I hope to try it today!
BH is a bit shorter than 6" 1/8 (about 6") and at rest limbs/cams are bent (if I put an arrow on cams it isn't parallel to the string). Is it normal?
Cams look in time. I check it in front of a mirror because I was alone. I wait for a drawboard response to be sure about it!
My dealer had to install 2.0 modules to give me a 27.25 AMO DL. (3.0 modules give me 28.25 AMO DL instead of 27" how APA tune chart says!). Is it normal?
The bow is very very smooth. 60# mx1 is easier to pull than my old 50# cam 1/2!
Any suggestions about starting rest and nocking position to tune quickly my bow? Thanks!
I'll send you pics and more info as soon as possible!


----------

